# Bought a "new" tractor



## Robert28 (Jun 28, 2014)

Wasn't really planning on buying a new tractor but I happened to stumble across a deal that I just couldn't let pass me by. You know how that goes? I follow the tractorhouse channel on youtube mainly because I like watching tractor videos they post on there and there's one particular dealer that always posts really nice, clean, used tractors. This guy somehow gets the hard to find tractors like MF 135 diesels, the old Ford's, a lot of John Deere's, even has some other makes sprinkled in their on occasion. I even saw a NICE Minneapolis Moline on there once. Most of his tractors have either very low hours or reasonably low hours on them. 

Anyways, I saw the exact tractor that I'd always wanted but couldn't afford new back when they were making them. So I ended up buying a JD 5203 MFWD that served me well for 6 good years. Like I said, I wasn't planning on getting rid of the 5203....but then I saw it. I must have watched that video and looked at all the pics on his website 50 times. I decided to email him and see what kind of deal I could get, just for curiosity's sake. Turns out he gave me almost EXACTLY what I paid for my tractor new 6 years ago, and his price was VERY fair for the tractor I ended up buying. Condition wise, the low hours it had, the options it had, these things just don't grow on tree's, you don't see them everyday and I knew if I didn't take this deal that I may never get another one like it. It's a 2005 John Deere 5325 with the 12x12 power reverser, only has 650 hours, everything on it is just about perfect. I say just about because there's one little scratch on one of the stickers but that's the ONLY flaw I found on it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice !!!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2014)

Real nice!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks brand new ! Get to plowing


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! It looks about as brand new as a used tractor can get that's for sure! I don't know what this tractor did prior to me owning it but it sure wasn't any tough work. The drawbar and 3pt seem to have minimal use. Tractor was never been painted anywhere, no redneck paint jobs (use a spray can), everything works flawlessly on it. I was lucky to find it and even luckier that I didn't mess around too long and let someone else buy it! It will be bush hogging the rest of the summer on up to dove season.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hope to see pics of the process and plowing . You know we like pics around here


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 28, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Hope to see pics of the process and plowing . You know we like pics around here



That I can do. So far the only pics I have of it is the day it was delivered. I ran it around for a few mins, hooked up the Bush Hog and parked it under the shed.


----------



## Buckfever (Jun 28, 2014)

That's nice!


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2014)

What's the differences in the 5203 and the 5325?


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 28, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What's the differences in the 5203 and the 5325?



In short it's like going from an F-150 xlt to an F-250 Lariat. The 5325 is 3x the tractor that the 5203 was even though technically it only has 11 more hp (67 vs 56). That's not the only place where your money is being spent though. The 5325 has a full heavy duty frame under it while the 5203 uses the engine and transmission for the frame. The hydraulics are MUCH stronger, smoother, and more responsive on the 5325 then the 5203. You can see the big difference just running the loader. Transmission is another big difference between them with the 5325 having a power reverser and more gears whereas the 5203 had a 9x3 syncshuttle on it. Basically the 5203 is a utility tractor that gives you the most basic of options and the 5325 is a true utility tractor that you'd use on a farm. You could use the 5203 but I don't see it holding up as well over time as the 5325 will. That's not to say the 5203 is a bad tractor, not at all, it's just not in the same class of tractor as the 5325 is.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the lesson, r28. I've got a 37 horse and have been wanting to get a 50+, something with some uumph. Congrats and looking forward to some action shots later.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Thanks for the lesson, r28. I've got a 37 horse and have been wanting to get a 50+, something with some uumph. Congrats and looking forward to some action shots later.



If you're wanting to get the most horsepower for your dollar then the 5003/5D & E series John Deere tractors fit that bill nicely. Same with the Kubota MX tractors. I like to buy used tractors (mainly because tier 4 stuff is coming out now and I don't want to mess with that). The beauty about the utility tractor size is that they hold their value so well. Like I said, I ran my 5203 for 6 years and got back just about what I paid for it.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 29, 2014)

My retirement present to myself right there, when the time comes


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Jun 29, 2014)

Robert28 said:


> Wasn't really planning on buying a new tractor but I happened to stumble across a deal that I just couldn't let pass me by. You know how that goes? I follow the tractorhouse channel on youtube mainly because I like watching tractor videos they post on there and there's one particular dealer that always posts really nice, clean, used tractors. This guy somehow gets the hard to find tractors like MF 135 diesels, the old Ford's, a lot of John Deere's, even has some other makes sprinkled in their on occasion. I even saw a NICE Minneapolis Moline on there once. Most of his tractors have either very low hours or reasonably low hours on them.
> 
> Anyways, I saw the exact tractor that I'd always wanted but couldn't afford new back when they were making them. So I ended up buying a JD 5203 MFWD that served me well for 6 good years. Like I said, I wasn't planning on getting rid of the 5203....but then I saw it. I must have watched that video and looked at all the pics on his website 50 times. I decided to email him and see what kind of deal I could get, just for curiosity's sake. Turns out he gave me almost EXACTLY what I paid for my tractor new 6 years ago, and his price was VERY fair for the tractor I ended up buying. Condition wise, the low hours it had, the options it had, these things just don't grow on tree's, you don't see them everyday and I knew if I didn't take this deal that I may never get another one like it. It's a 2005 John Deere 5325 with the 12x12 power reverser, only has 650 hours, everything on it is just about perfect. I say just about because there's one little scratch on one of the stickers but that's the ONLY flaw I found on it.



That is NICE!

How does your 'new' tractor compare to the 2013/14 JD 5075e or 5085e? That's what I 'm currently drooling over !!! LOL

How about a link to those videos and/or tell us who you bought it from? I'm hoping to be pullin' the trigger in the next 30-60 days.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 30, 2014)

CraKaLaCKiN said:


> That is NICE!
> 
> How does your 'new' tractor compare to the 2013/14 JD 5075e or 5085e? That's what I 'm currently drooling over !!! LOL
> 
> How about a link to those videos and/or tell us who you bought it from? I'm hoping to be pullin' the trigger in the next 30-60 days.



Thanks! I bought it from Mast Tractor(google it and it should come up). They are in Ohio. They sell used tractors, new implements, new Scag mowers, etc. They don't get in junk (that I've seen anyways) and if they do they'll auction it off on Tractorhouse and I've seen good tractors go for CHEAP. The ones they sell are usually one owner tractors, rental returns, most of them have low hours. They don't "doctor them up" and then try to pass them off as new. They usually get them in, service them completely, fix whatever needs fixing, and sell 'em. The price you see already has shipping included and that's always nice as you don't have to worry about finding someone to ship the tractor to you. 

My 5325 would compare closely to a 5065m or a 5075m moreso then a 5075e or 5085e. 

Let me ask you this, are you looking to buy new or slightly used? Reason I ask is if you can find a 5083e I would jump on it. It's the same as a 5085e except the 5085 is going to have the tier 4 emissions but it also gives you the ability to run 540/1000 pto and I think they upgraded the rear valves on the 5085, not sure. I would just prefer not to fool with tier 4 stuff myself that's why I mentioned a 5083e. 

Basically the 5085E/5083E is a 5420 wearing "new" clothes and upgraded technology. The 5075e is basically a 5400/5410 in "new" clothes.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's the video of my 5325 prior to me buying it.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jun 30, 2014)

Very Good Move !!  You have a tractor that will do what you need it to do and will last for years !!!  Congratulations !!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a 5083 with a cab and loader. I traded in my 5525 platform for the cab. I loved the 5525 but man there is nothing like going to mow or just clean up in the A/C. The 5083 is a great tractor!!


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 30, 2014)

OmenHonkey said:


> I have a 5083 with a cab and loader. I traded in my 5525 platform for the cab. I loved the 5525 but man there is nothing like going to mow or just clean up in the A/C. The 5083 is a great tractor!!



I hear ya on that! I have a 6410 cab tractor, and am in the process of looking for a smaller, older tractor to hookup and leave on the bush hog. I have the 5325 for my "do it all" utility tractor. It has to go in and around woods sometimes so a cab was out of the question unfortunately. I thought long and hard about looking for an open station 5083e but when reality came down to it I knew I didn't need 83hp and really didn't have implements big enough for it. It would have been way overkill.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 6, 2014)

That's a nice tractor! Must have been used in the hay field.


----------

